# new skull mounting bracket



## MIbowhunter49 (Aug 5, 2010)

Pretty cool. I just sent him an email through the site. I've been looking for an original MI plaque, and for those prices he can't be beat.


----------



## MIbowhunter49 (Aug 5, 2010)

Also, sprechen sie dick! lol


----------



## Iceman2383 (Jun 19, 2009)

right??? I told him he should have gone more expensive with them...when you get yours, you'll feel how heavy it is, and how well its constructed....cats got some cool products


----------



## MIbowhunter49 (Aug 5, 2010)

His prices are about right. With shipping, its just about on the borderline of ordering one or going with a wood plaque.


----------

